# "no ZFS pools located, can't boot"



## jbhappy (Apr 30, 2011)

I upgraded my laptop from 8.0-STABLE to 8.2-STABLE recently, and yesterday I did the *zpool upgrade* since I was satisfied that it was working. I got the warning about the boot code, but the example given was for GPT, and this system is MBR/boot0 because it's dual-boot. So I basically ignored the warning and rebooted, and everything came up ok, somewhat to my surprise.

But today, I'm getting the warning about the version mismatch:


```
F1  Win
F2  ?
F3  FreeBSD

F6 PXE
Boot:  F3
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 15 (should be 13)
No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

Do I need to re-run *boot0cfg* or something? If so, what's the correct incantation? Every google search I've tried on this problem gives me results for GPT, languages I can't read, or questions without definitive solutions.


----------



## hedwards (May 7, 2011)

If you haven't got it solved, try this: http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/ZFSBootPartition


----------

